# How to carry in the reference materials?



## MikeR

What's the best method? A roll cart...? Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## MRDPE

You might try one of these "Mobile Folding File Carts" I have seen them at Office Depot / Staples / Office Max. Besides what you can put inside, you can stack books on top. And it only cost about $20.







Just don't try to bring too much (i.e. more than you will need). You need to figure out how far you will have to drag your stuff - it may be a good distance from the parking lot to the exam room.

Just some thoughts ...

Best wishes,

MRDPE

http://TheProfessionalEngineer.com


----------



## MikeR

MRDPE said:


> You might try one of these "Mobile Folding File Carts" I have seen them at Office Depot / Staples / Office Max. Besides what you can put inside, you can stack books on top. And it only cost about $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't try to bring too much (i.e. more than you will need). You need to figure out how far you will have to drag your stuff - it may be a good distance from the parking lot to the exam room.
> 
> Just some thoughts ...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> MRDPE
> 
> http://TheProfessionalEngineer.com


Thanks. I was thinking of getting on of these.


----------



## maryannette

Don't forget the huge plastic trash bag to cover everything in case it's raining.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor

Why buy anything? Just use a suitcase with wheels - no lifting and can carry lot of books!


----------



## maryannette

Something else to consider is where you will put your carrier during the exam. A very big suitcase could be difficult to store.


----------



## roadwreck

I used two milk crates. I had the spine of all my books pointed up in the crates so that I could easily identify and access any reference I wanted. The downside to this was it was pretty heavy, and I opted to just go ahead and carry them rather then fool around with a hand truck. I only ended up using one crate's worth of books, so I could have cut back on the number of references I brought and lightened the load, but I felt better knowing I had all my references at my disposal during the exam.

I thought about using a suitcase, but I found that my references really didn't fit well in one and if I need to access one at the bottom I'd have to do some digging to get to it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I used a large cardboard box with a portable hand truck. I made sure I could see the spines of all the books in the one box so I didn't have to swap back and forth between boxes. I probably brought 20 books. And like Mary said, make sure you bring a plastic bag in case of rain.


----------



## bigray76

I had a handtruck with three milk crates (two large - same size; one smaller unit). I was able to lay the hand truck down with the two large crates on top with the books facing up and use it like a file drawer... the smaller crate was on the table top and had my CERM, discipline specific books, engineering unit conversion book, and a few other references in it.

There were a number of hand trucks there on exam day... some people preferred to park them off to the side, I liked being able to use mine as a file drawer.

Oh yeah... plastic bags like everyone else has said... thankfully my exam day was 65 and sunny.


----------



## roadwreck

bigray76 said:


> There were a number of hand trucks there on exam day... some people preferred to park them off to the side, I liked being able to use mine as a file drawer.


We were required to keep all reference materials and personal items out of the isles. They had to be on our desks or under our desks during the exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Have the office intern hand carry everything in for you!

I just threw everything in a giant soft-sided duffle bag and toted it in. I put my coat, water bottle, personal stuff in there during the test. I sat in the back of the room and just propped it against the back wall.

Anytime I reached into it during the exam, I made sure I was totally obvious about it so no one thought I was up to any funny business.


----------



## chaocl

mAry :) said:


> Something else to consider is where you will put your carrier during the exam. A very big suitcase could be difficult to store.


I might take my first PE exam in CA (I lived in NY). Therefore I might bring suitcase with wheel to bring all my clothing, books, and some documentations. The question is can I bring that to the test center since I will stright go to airport after the exam (check out from hotel in the morning before the exam). Thanks!


----------



## bigray76

roadwreck said:


> We were required to keep all reference materials and personal items out of the isles. They had to be on our desks or under our desks during the exam.


We had large folding tables, so I was able to keep my handtruck on the ground underneath the table without it being in the aisle... some people had massive hand trucks (they'd be street legal if they had license plates)... my hand truck wasn't that large.


----------



## kevo_55

I used luggage for my exams. It seemed to work for me.

If I could do it all over I would take a look at using milk crates &amp; a dolly though.


----------



## dastuff

MRDPE said:


> You might try one of these "Mobile Folding File Carts" I have seen them at Office Depot / Staples / Office Max. Besides what you can put inside, you can stack books on top. And it only cost about $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't try to bring too much (i.e. more than you will need). You need to figure out how far you will have to drag your stuff - it may be a good distance from the parking lot to the exam room.
> 
> Just some thoughts ...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> MRDPE
> 
> http://TheProfessionalEngineer.com


Haha, I used one of those!...

I also got another little plastic box that would fit on top of it (also at office depot).

I didn't use a suitcase because I wanted to see all of my references and didn't want to have to dig for them. I've also heard a lot of people using milk crates. Honestly, after studying I only used the books that I'd thought I would. There were a lot that I brought, _just in case_, and never opened. So I think if i really got down to it I probably could have fit everything in one box.


----------



## jeb6294

My vote is for the milk crates...that's what I ended up using. I ended up with two of them, books facing out like others have suggested. I used a folding luggage cart to haul them in and once I was there I just stacked one on top of the other so it was like having a little bookshelf right next to my seat. The books I used the most when I was studying went on the top "shelf" and the ones that were just-in-case went on the bottom. This ended up being a very good idea because our tables weren't very wide so you didn't have room for much on the table making quick access to and stowage of books very helpful. Another bonus is that after the exam your books are basically packed for easy storage since you (hopefully) won't be needing them again.


----------



## BPCW

mAry :) said:


> Something else to consider is where you will put your carrier during the exam. A very big suitcase could be difficult to store.


Don't forget to put a spare set of keys around you neck...in case you lock your keys in your car. And a wire hanger in case you also lock your spare set in there too. And a 6' piece of rope for who knows what. 

But seriously...I used a suitcase and it worked great.


----------



## zorlev

What I did was use meduim size suitcase that had wheels. It was a bit heavy but it cuold take the hassle up and down. In the exam I placed it beside the table I was using and it bothered no one. You must also remember if you are in doubt about any topic its best to have the book inside the exam searching rather than the normal if I only knew syndrome. Remember your references should be wide as the exams questions can come from anywhere and normally its those areas which you think dont matter too much.


----------



## FLBuff PE

BPCW said:


> ...And a 6' piece of rope for who knows what.  ...


The 6' piece of rope serves a very important purpose. It is to be used after the exam if you feel like you punted the exam.

:hang:


----------



## MonteBiker

If you plan on bicycling to the site, then I recommend one of these... http://www.bobgear.com/trailers/ (that was my original plan but it was raining). So I opted for the milk crate and tow dolly approach. They would not let you keep the crates or the dolly next to or on the table so all books went on the table and the crates and dolly went to the back of the room. Unless you plan on using the milk crate with the built in wheels and handle a bunch of times, I would recommend just borrowing some milk crates from the back of the grocery store (make sure you put them back because this is only partially legal) and getting yourself a nice hand truck that you can use next time you are moving something heavy. Why spend your money on something you will only use once (hopefully).


----------



## mudpuppy

I used a tote bag--the kind that your local PBS station gives you when you donate. But I only had about 5 books.


----------



## Alpha

mudpuppy said:


> I used a tote bag--the kind that your local PBS station gives you when you donate. But I only had about 5 books.


Wow, I can't believe I will need to refer to a crateful of books. I am planning to take the PE exam in October, but haven't seriously started studying for it yet.

From what I had read on the board, I thought, the CERM, the six minute, practice problems (Lindberg) and the main NCEES ref manual should be enough.

What type of other ref books does one have to use if I was appearing for the Water depth?

Please suggest because its better to start preparin early and know the pitfalls sooner than later.


----------



## MonteBiker

Alpha said:


> Wow, I can't believe I will need to refer to a crateful of books. I am planning to take the PE exam in October, but haven't seriously started studying for it yet. From what I had read on the board, I thought, the CERM, the six minute, practice problems (Lindberg) and the main NCEES ref manual should be enough.
> 
> What type of other ref books does one have to use if I was appearing for the Water depth?
> 
> Please suggest because its better to start preparin early and know the pitfalls sooner than later.


I don't know how many books should be brought for water but I would suggest the books you mentioned and whatever you had from hydrology. From what I saw, there were some folks with 5 or 6 books that could be carried in a backpack and there were those of us that took the structural section where it is extremely code based where to bring all of the codes that the test references, you need crates... I had one coworker who took the test at the same time as me and brought 3 books for the geotech section. Just depends on the discipline. Also, check near the beginning of the CERM and it will have a section on recommended texts that you will need for each discipline.

Keep in mind that the earlier you start studying, the more practice you can do. You can make it easier on yourself by doing shorter study days for a longer period of time if you start early (as long as you think you can retain it). Congrats for starting to think about it this early though. Thats a good start.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Alpha said:


> Wow, I can't believe I will need to refer to a crateful of books. I am planning to take the PE exam in October, but haven't seriously started studying for it yet. From what I had read on the board, I thought, the CERM, the six minute, practice problems (Lindberg) and the main NCEES ref manual should be enough.
> 
> What type of other ref books does one have to use if I was appearing for the Water depth?
> 
> Please suggest because its better to start preparin early and know the pitfalls sooner than later.



I based the books I took to the exam on what I used to study. CERM is a great resource, but as an example, I didn't think it covered geotech very well and it made more sense to me to use one of my old textbooks. Same thing for activated sludge, I thought Metcalf and Eddy was a better reference. While I was studying I made a list of the books I used to work problems, and brought those with me. I probably brought 15 books in and used 5 of them, but what does it hurt? I figured just in case.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I used the blade on my D9 Cat. It is amazing how quick you can cut through the entrance line when you show up with such a carrying device. Sure, it was kinda tough getting through the doors, but luckily the walls weren't load bearing. The hole did help the exhaust dissapate quicker, which is good; I always try to be cosiderate of others who may not like the smoke.

Oh, and the blade can also be used as an impromptu picmic table for lunch (which is to say sanwiches) for you and other testtakers.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I used the blade on my D9 Cat. It is amazing how quick you can cut through the entrance line when you show up with such a carrying device. Sure, it was kinda tough getting through the doors, but luckily the walls weren't load bearing. The hole did help the exhaust dissapate quicker, which is good; I always try to be cosiderate of others who may not like the smoke.
> Oh, and the blade can also be used as an impromptu picmic table for lunch (which is to say sanwiches) for you and other testtakers.


Did you consider leaving the blade out in the sun, thus creating a hot flattop grill to grill up some of them sammiches?


----------



## Chucktown PE

I filled out a fraudulent Medicare application and was able to get a Rascal paid for by Uncle Sam. I put my books in the basket and I didn't even have to get my ass out of my seat the entire 9 hours.

http://www.rascalscooters.com/


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Did you consider leaving the blade out in the sun, thus creating a hot flattop grill to grill up some of them sammiches?


that's a great idea. I bet that Sham-wow guy could sell a zillion Panini-dozers!



Chucktown PE said:


> I filled out a fraudulent Medicare application and was able to get a Rascal paid for by Uncle Sam. I put my books in the basket and I didn't even have to get my ass out of my seat the entire 9 hours.


Don''t forget your free cell phone!


----------



## FLBuff PE

So, Captain, in your opinion, what is the best lunch for test day? Sandwiches? And if so, what kind? I brought some leftover pasta, which I left in the car to heat up during the morning portion.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I had the cornbeef and swiss on rye. Washed it doown with a diet Code Red instead of a CAB.


----------



## Brentum

OceanEngrPE said:


> Why buy anything? Just use a suitcase with wheels - no lifting and can carry lot of books!


That's what I did, worked great.

I used a full size pullman (not the carry-on size)

In retrospect, a carry on pullman is really enough. More than that, and you don't have time to get to it.


----------



## rudy

I used a small-to-medium size suitcase with wheels.


----------



## Tiffani

Don't you think it varies on who will carry more books based on the dicipline?

I am a Mech Engr, and from what I saw, it looked like the Civil Engrs took the most books and hauled more in the crates. I took a small/medium suitcase and put the essential books on the table and referred to the other books as needed.

I saw one civil with stacks of crates on the table as if it was a bookcase on the table......I was like wow....it is amazing to see how people carry their books into the exam room....there are some creativity involved....


----------



## GulfCoastCivil

I plan on bringing my smaller sized suitcase. I think in it's smallest form it can be used as a carryon, but you can unzip the side to make it deeper. I'll be putting the books in with the spine side out. This way I can lay the suitcase on the floor next to me and see all the spines. My coworker who took the PE last October said a lot of people did this. This should work out good because my suitcase it pretty rain resistant and tough. Although I may have to go buy some pull ties for the zipper pulls because last time I flew through New Orleans International (MSY) they all managed to disappear.


----------



## Shree

MikeR said:


> What's the best method? A roll cart...? Any tips?
> Thanks.


I used a medium suitcase with wheels. But I carried my CERM book in hand because of the tabs.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I plan on bringing my smaller sized suitcase. I think in it's smallest form it can be used as a carryon, but you can unzip the side to make it deeper. I'll be putting the books in with the spine side out. This way I can lay the suitcase on the floor next to me and see all the spines. My coworker who took the PE last October said a lot of people did this. This should work out good because my suitcase it pretty rain resistant and tough. Although I may have to go buy some pull ties for the zipper pulls because last time I flew through New Orleans International (MSY) they all managed to disappear.


How about using a really big purse? :bananapowerslide:

Mike (killing multiple birds with one stone since 2006)


----------



## mudpuppy

Tiffani said:


> Don't you think it varies on who will carry more books based on the dicipline?


Definitely. I'm an EE and only took 5 books. My Civil table-mate called me a minimalist.


----------



## NCcarguy

I STILL like the contraption I made.....I tied two milk crates to a rolling luggage cart, and kept the third one free, I sat that one on the table in front of me, and the other became another small table to sit books beside me. It was easy to move around, all my books were easily accesible, and it gave me more room.


----------



## FairhopeEE

MikeR said:


> What's the best method? A roll cart...? Any tips?


I was going to have my butler carry them in, but it was his day off.

Actually, I only took 6 books and never even opened the EERM. Still, I used one of my town's recycling crates, but wish I had used something on wheels. Had to stand in line while admission cards and calculators were checked before we could enter the exam room. Plus I was damn tired at the end of the day and almost didn't have the energy to lug the !$#@!^! thing back to the car.


----------



## humner

NCcarguy said:


> I STILL like the contraption I made.....I tied two milk crates to a rolling luggage cart, and kept the third one free, I sat that one on the table in front of me, and the other became another small table to sit books beside me. It was easy to move around, all my books were easily accesible, and it gave me more room.


Looks like my set up, I am using the longer milk crates and a 4 wheel cart, gives me an extra 4" off of the floor, then I bungee the crates to it. By the way, nice car, did you re do it yourself? Working on a 69 Plymouth myself.


----------



## jmdennis

In the rules for Illinois, under Prohibited Items, “Luggage, Boxes, or Cases.” Does anyone know if this rule is enforced? I was planning on taking a carry-on suitcase tomorrow…


----------

